# chain for River anchor



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Where should I go looking for this chain?

Does anyone have any extra they would like to sell?

Suggestions to other ideas?


----------



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

I would check with local scrapyards. Not sure what stores around here carry big enough links. If you are headed up north, you can try river larrys in newaygo, tracys in newaygo or pappys in wellston.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Try railroad yards, by buddy terry flyn work for the railroad. they scrap a lot of chain( if the chain leanked to each car gets damaged they scrap it )


----------



## fish hound (Jan 8, 2008)

Try Van's on Alpine. Used to have winches and chain for sale, haven't been in there in a while.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Tracy has a bunch new stock of anchor chain. The links are pretty big, the kind you usually see on the river. He's got all different weights from 35lbs on up to 150lbs should you want it. He's also got lead pyramid weight and spike anchors which I use on my drift boat.


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

Vans have them $7.50 for a 10# piece.... 1 thing to keep in mind is the length of the chain. You dont want it too long that it drags in the water while the boat is on plane. My chains are about 18 inches long, and i hold them together with a smaller link size i bought from Menards. I was at Tracys a couple of weeks ago for my braided anchor line, but dont recall seeing any chain, but i am sure he has them.( great shop)


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

He's got about 20 sets made up in back, has the ring welded in and ready to go. Your right though make sure those things don't drag the water or you'll have the wettest ride of your life. Tracy's chains are between 3 and 5 links about 12" to 18" depending on which pack you buy. Has anyone seen the anchors they run out west, they resemble a wide grapple hook not sure how they work.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Al and Bob's usually carry anchor chain rigged up and ready for the river. I would call before making the trip though.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

14.5 pound tin can... how much weight do you think to keep the boat in place?


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Dave Ash said:


> 14.5 pound tin can... how much weight do you think to keep the boat in place?


depends on flow and how much your boat drafts. 30lbs will hold you in most spots on most rivers. But in spring, heavy flows, could take up to 100lbs. I would buy 40lbs of chain or so, then buy a 50lb pyramid to supplement when you need to stick in heavy flow situations.


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

i have an 18ft boat 60 in wide, and 50# holds well under most cases and i carry and extra 20# if i need to snapp it on


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

If you go north Rob at Pappy's has it in stock. Van's sometimes has it or made up anchor patterns but not always. I'm positive River Larry would have some but I'd call first.

I have 45# on my 16' boat and then a 12# link I can snap on if I need to.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

2nd question is... What is a good style hand crank or pully system to raise and lower the anchor?

pulling it hand over hand does not seem very fun.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

id like the answer to this one also


----------



## riverdawg54 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a 30 pounder for the upper Grand and a 75 pounder for 6th and the Muskegon and I am running a 1646.My chain is old log chain and I have a tower on the bow.I like it setup longer than most because you can adjust the chain to drag better with more controll when plugging.Plugging is what I do the most but I am planning on doing some spawn under bob fishing this year


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

Anchor wizard looks sweet. I don't know anyone who owns one though.


----------



## LUKE><(((((ò> (Feb 6, 2011)

Anchor wizard is probably your best best for a manual setup. They are quick and sole to use. Go to there website. 


Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## LUKE><(((((ò> (Feb 6, 2011)

Camp and cruise has chain anchors FYI. 


Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

Dave Ash said:


> 2nd question is... What is a good style hand crank or pully system to raise and lower the anchor?
> 
> pulling it hand over hand does not seem very fun.


http://www.anchorwizard.com/

You cant beat this product


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

danthebuilder said:


> Anchor wizard looks sweet. I don't know anyone who owns one though.


 I am a pro staffer for them....awesome set up


----------

